# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Procedure Di Stabilizzazione

## chiara

Cari colleghi Vi informo che è uscita la direttiva del ministro Nicolais sulle procedure di stabilizzazione del personale precario. COme vi state comportando nei vostri enti?

----------

